# Cake and Cookie flavoring



## letscook (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a cookie recipe I want to try and it calls for "Princess Cake and cookie flavoring"  I have never heard of this.  
I did read the comments below the recipe and a few people say they did vanilla extract with some almond extract. 
Thought before I order some, I would ask all of you about it.
This is the recipe. 
https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/animal-cookies-recipe

Of course I just had to purchase the animal cookie cutters they offered, they came today and can't wait to try them.  

Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2018)

letscook said:


> I have a cookie recipe I want to try and it calls for "Princess Cake and cookie flavoring"  I have never heard of this.
> I did read the comments below the recipe and a few people say they did vanilla extract with some almond extract.
> Thought before I order some, I would ask all of you about it.
> This is the recipe.
> ...


It's a flavoring made by King Arthur Flour; there's a link to it in the recipe. Here's what the site says about it: "Princess Cake Flavor has a light, nutty taste, accented with overtones of citrus and rich vanilla."

I don't think it matters much how you flavor these cookies. I would use extracts I already have in my pantry, but it's really personal preference.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 12, 2018)

It's worth reading some reviews here: https://www.amazon.com/Bakery-Emulsions-Natural-Artificial-Princess/dp/B00794GZ4K

Looks like you might be able to use vanilla, lemon and almond extracts to do something similar.


----------

